# Wie schnell wächst Schilf?



## Endmin (12. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,
Bin zurzeit daran einen ca 1 Hektar großen Weiher mit Pflanzen zu bestücken. Wollte da jetzt ein ordentliches Schilfufer anlegen.
Heute habe ich mir 2 Ableger gekauft (ca 10x10 cm) und wollte wissen in welcher Geschwindigkeit das sich jetzt vermehrt/verbreitet. Ich weiß viele schreiben dass Schilf wie verrückt wuchert, aber wie schnell genau?
Wie lange dauert es etwa einen 4 Meter langen Ufer streifen anzulegen (mit den 2 Ablegern).

gruß Tim


----------



## Brummel (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Nabend Endmin,

auf dieser Seite steht eine Kleinigkeit zum Wachstum, aber so richtig werde ich daraus nicht schlau. #c

"
*Fortpflanzung*

   Schilf kann sich auf zwei Arten entwickeln, entweder direkt aus dem  Samen, was eher selten vorkommt, oder aus den Knospen der Rhizome. Bei  idealen Bedingungen kann Reet seine Fläche alle drei Jahre verdoppeln.  Aus einem gekeimten Samen entstehen so innerhalb von vier Jahren bis zu  300 m² Schilf.    "


Hoffe das gibt Dir nen kleinen Anhaltspunkt :q.



Gruß Torsten


----------



## feko (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Und wenn das Schilf schlechte Bedingungen hat wächst es kaum,also,schlammig sollte die Pflanzfläche schon sein
vg


----------



## Knispel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Probiere das einmal aus :
_Will man aktiv zur Vermehrung von Schilfbeständen beitragen, muss man im Sommer Halmstücke mit 1–3 Knoten abschneiden und diese in wenige Zentimeter tiefe Rinnen im Uferbereich eingraben. Nach einigen Wochen bewurzeln sich die Stängelknoten, und es bilden sich Tochtersprosse aus._


----------



## Endmin (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Danke für eure Antworten!

@Brummel
Ja so ging es mir auch, aus vielen Texten wird man nicht wirklich schlau. Aber das hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an.
Aber ich verstehe nicht warum das mit den Samen eher selten vorkommt?!

@feko
Hm, das Gewässer hat eigentlich einen hauptsächlichen Steinigen Grund, aber am Rand befindet sich schon ein wenig Schlamm.
Hoffe das wird klappen!

@Knispel
Was sind Knoten genau? Die Schilfhalme oder wie?
Werde das aufjedenfall versuchen, jedoch sind die Pflanzen noch so klein, dass das kaum Sinn machen würde.


gruß Endmin


----------



## Rumpi87 (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Hallo Endmin!
Als Knoten werden die Verdickungen am Halm bezeichnet!
Wenn du dir so einen Schilfhalm mal anschaust siehst du das der alle paar zentimeter eine Verdickung hat! Ähnlich wie bei Bambus oder irgendwelchen langen und hohen Gräsern! 

Gruß Rumpi


----------



## Endmin (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Ah ja okay, weil ich denke dass ich die jetzt die nächsten Tage mal einsetze (die 2 Setzlinge). Später wenn dann bei einem anderen Schilfgebiet das Schilf anfängt neu zu wachsen, schneide ich dort ein paar Knoten ab und mach die auch noch ins Gewässer.
Irgendwie wird das alles schon hinhauen 

Nochmals danke für eure Hilfe.

gruß Endmin


----------



## Endmin (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Hab noch ne Frage und zwar gibt es doch auch die Rohrkolben am Schilf. Sind das die Samen? Also nehmen wir mal an ich nehme einen rohrkolben und stecke den irgendwo in die Erde. Wird daraus irgendwas oder eher nicht?^^

gruß


----------



## Nobbi 78 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Worum gehts denn jetzt? Um Schilf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schilfrohr oder um Rohrkolben http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rohrkolben.


----------



## Endmin (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Es ging die ganze Zeit um Schilf, meine letzte Frage drehte sich aber um Rohrkolben.

gruß


----------



## Nobbi 78 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Das sollte bei feuchten nährstoffreichen Boden funktionieren, die Samen sind aber nach der Reife nur sehr kurze Zeit keimfähig!


----------



## Endmin (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Alles klar, danke für deine Antwort!

gruß


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Noch ein Tip:

Wen dort Graser im Gewässer sind, dann mache da einen Drahtzaun vor, sonst wird das mit dem Schilf nichts und gerade junge Triebe mögen sie besonders.

Wir haben bei uns ein Gewässer (auch ca. 1 Ha.) im Verein, das hatte einen Schilfgürtel rings ums Gewässer, der ist nicht mehr vorhanden, weil die Graser den komplett weggefressen haben, als das Kraut zur Nahrung nicht mehr ausreichte.


----------



## gründler (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Moin

könnte einige inter.


http://www.wzw.tum.de/loek/invasionsoekologie/downloads/lang_dipl.pdf


http://www.innovations-report.de/html/berichte/umwelt_naturschutz/bericht-48273.html


oder mal Schilfsterben goooogeln.

|wavey:


----------



## Hecht69 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Brauchste welches fächst wie verückt


----------



## Hecht69 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

schau mal http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240437


----------



## Endmin (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*



Hecht69 schrieb:


> Brauchste welches fächst wie verückt



Werden wahrscheinlich nicht gerade um die Ecke wohnen, aber sonst gerne!

gruß


----------



## TJ. (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Hier in der Gegend wächst doch auch schilf also am Kocher gibts am Neckar und von den Seen haben die meisten auch welches.

Was ich immer wieder beobachte nicht nur die riozome also ausleger verbreiten das schilf sondern wenn schilfhalme abknicken wurzeln die auch an neuen stellen und treiben nach oben neu aus. Also sollte sich das mit deinem Schilfgürtel schon machen lassen wenn die bedingungen Stimmen.

Graßer Fressen übrigends viel lieber Schilf als irgendwelches Kraut. Es gibt spezis die angeln auf Graßer indem sie am Ufer nach sprösslingen suchen und da einfach ihren Haken einstecken dann noch bisschen lockfutter in die nähe und die Fangen--- Mit Schilf als Köder

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Endmin (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Ja am Kocher gibt es auch einiges, aber im Moment wächst da noch nicht, muss mich da noch ein wenig gedulden bevor ich das was "Ernten" kann^^

Ja da hab ich schonmal ein Video in Youtube gesehen. War glaub irgendein Japaner der erfolgreich mit Schilf auf Graser fischte.

gruß


----------



## Hecht69 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

kann mann gut versenden habe schon einiges versendet


----------



## Endmin (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Willst du mir dann nur die wurzeln schicken oder was schickst du mir dann genau? Porto würde natürlich ich zahlen!

gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Na ein paar Wurzelballen reichen doch locker. Sollte kein Problem sein.


----------



## Endmin (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Wollte euch mal zeigen wie sich alles entwickelt. Es wächst zwar noch alles sehr langsam, aber das wird sich im Laufe der Zeit geben. Die meisten sagen ja, dass Seerosen extrem wuchern, aber bisher hatte ich in ca. 1,5 Monaten 3 neue Blätter. Aber ich vermute, dass die Seerose gerade erstmal ordentlich wurzeln bilden muss. Oder was denkt ihr?

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

So habe ich es eingepflanzt (rechts unten)






Nahansicht beim einpflanzen






So sieht es zurzeit aus, man sieht dass schon einige neue Triebe aus der Erde kommen





Seerose nach etwa einem halben Monat. Mit 3 Blättern habe ich sie eingepflanzt. Mittlerweile sind es 5 BLätter





Hier blüht die Seerose.







Wie schnell wachsen Seerosen normalerweise? Also wie viel Blätter pro Woche? Ich habe die Seerose wo anders rausgemacht, dann in einen 20 Liter Eimer eingepflanzt und im Wasser versenkt.

gruß Tim


----------



## troutkiller2 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Wie schnell wächst Schilf?*

Hi Endmin, 

solches Schilf hatte ich bei mir für den Gartenteich geholt auch die selbe Größe. Dieses Jahr werden die dünnen Triebe so auf 1 Meter heranwachsen. Aber wenn du sie dann im Winter abschneidest, treibt das Schilf im nächsten Jahr wie verrückt. Meins ist einmal 2 Jahre alt das hat jetzt 3m Höhe, das andere 1 Jahr alt und ungefähr 2,50m hoch.
Denke also nächstes Jahr kannst du damit rechnen das sich dort schon ordentlich was tut, evt. noch ein oder 2 Jahre länger dann hast du dort nen richtig dichten Gürtel. Würde aber evt. noch so 2-3 Töpfe mehr einsetzen, da die Rhizome im ersten Jahr noch nicht so sehr weit von der Hauptpflanze weg wachsen werden. 

Zur Seerose:

Wie tief steht die ?  Ich würde die an deiner Stelle fürs erste Jahr in ordentlichen Schlamm eingraben und erstmal auf 40-50cm Tiefe damit die es richtig warm hat im Sommer und Wurzeln schlagen kann. Dann kannst du sie ins tiefere verfrachten. Du solltest beim einpflanzen auch beachten das nicht die ganze Pflanze im Schlamm steckt, sondern der obere Teil vom Rhizom wo die Blätter und Blüten heraussprießen aus dem Schlamm herauskommt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------

